
Break Up Google for the Public Good - mudil
https://amgreatness.com/2018/12/17/break-up-google/
======
Kaveren
Another "small government" conservative mouthpiece arguing for breaking up
tech companies that disagree with their political opinions. I think the other
reasons they give are merely nominal, and not what they care about the most.

Project Dragonfly was shelved due to public and internal outcry. Good! More of
that outcry should occur more often. This is exactly what we need to do.

Then it goes on to question Google's refusal to work with the Pentagon. Odd.
Pretty poor reason to advocate for breaking a company up. What about
legitimate fears of what this technology could be used for?

Google collects a lot of data, so you know what? I don't use Google search, I
use DuckDuckGo instead, a secondary option which doesn't track me. You can get
by with any Google product that isn't YouTube pretty easily in most cases
(Google Classroom exceptions not included).

IoT argument is null, it's not like it would be any better if there were more
smaller IoT companies, just means they'd have worse security. Just don't buy
particular IoT products if you don't like their privacy policy, and advocate
for more privacy protections in them.

Just write anything against big tech companies on Hacker News, your arguments
can be anything, it doesn't matter, people will support you.

I don't want to see moral outrage about a company working with China while
publishing stuff like this [0] and advocating breaking up Google because they
don't want to support a war like this.

[0] [https://amgreatness.com/2018/12/02/america-must-stand-
with-s...](https://amgreatness.com/2018/12/02/america-must-stand-with-saudi-
arabia-in-yemen/)

